# Your Tarantula rooms. Lets see them



## TalonAWD (Oct 7, 2009)

I am trying to make a small T room in my garage. Its going to be small but wanted it to look nice. Probably build a wall or 2.

Lets see your tarantula rooms. I want some great ideas.


----------



## skippy (Oct 7, 2009)

i don't have a room, just a bookcase right now. it's getting kinda full though:}


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 7, 2009)

3 yrs in the making, this is one of three rooms I remodeled in my attic, I have plenty of room to expand, and if my obsession with T's continues, I'll prolly fill at least two of the rooms with racks.



















PIG-


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Oct 7, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> 3 yrs in the making, this is one of three rooms I remodeled in my attic, I have plenty of room to expand, and if my obsession with T's continues, I'll prolly fill at least two of the rooms with racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ENVY ... :8o


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 7, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> ... ENVY ... :8o


There are much nicer rooms out there by far, you should look at Alains pic thread, thats a room to envy!!!:worship: 
His is the nicest room I have ever seen, with perhaps a European room, but I don't remember his name.

PIG-


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 7, 2009)

Syndicate has a nice room, too.

Mine's messy as hell right now, so I'll have to clean it up before I take any pictures. :}


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 7, 2009)

So far nice. 
*WARPIG* Wow thats alot of T's. Great collection!


----------



## aracnophiliac (Oct 7, 2009)

*My Babies Room*


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 7, 2009)

This is where my adult females reside, most arboreals...ignore my finch & carnivorous plants.








Typical of where I keep slings...the box marked venomous is where I usually keep widows, right now only vinegaroons live there.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 7, 2009)

UrbanJungles! You got a nice room there! Its a good thing T's don't see far because that finch would be torture for avics and pokies! A nice tasty bird is a real upgrade from bugs!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks.  Oh trust you me, the spiders are the last thing that finch needs to worry about in that room.  But he's been with me for about 7 years now so he knows the drill and sings all day long despite being in a room full of predators.


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 7, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Thanks.  Oh trust you me, the spiders are the last thing that finch needs to worry about in that room.  But he's been with me for about 7 years now so he knows the drill and sings all day long despite being in a room full of predators.


LOL, sweet room Danny!!!

PIG-


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 7, 2009)

*Urban Jungle*
I really liked seeing New Yorks heaters. Being an original New Yorker myself I noticed it right away. (The memories)
Great Setup Thanks!


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 7, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> *Urban Jungle*
> I really liked seeing New Yorks heaters. Being an original New Yorker myself I noticed it right away. (The memories)
> Great Setup Thanks!


New York heaters?  I've had those in Ohio and we just call them plain radiant water heaters


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Talon, I grew up with radiators and when I built my house I had to have them in my rooms again.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow Urban, you built a new house with hot water radiators? Cool. Radiators or hot water baseboard is a really efficient way to heat if they're powered by modern boilers. You's is a smaht guy.

Oh, and nice T room too!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 7, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Wow Urban, you built a new house with hot water radiators? Cool. Radiators or hot water baseboard is a really efficient way to heat if they're powered by modern boilers. You's is a smaht guy.
> 
> Oh, and nice T room too!


Thanks, it's highly efficient.  The room also houses a fair amount of tree boas so I had custom shallow metal trays made that sit on top of the radiators (5 in this room) which I fill with water, this keeps the ambient relative humidity high during the winter.


----------



## Royal_T's (Oct 7, 2009)

I've started over but here is some pics of the room just recently.


----------



## Newflvr (Oct 8, 2009)

[/IMG]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

This is the start of the new T room, more coming all the time. Thanks for taking a look. Kevin


----------



## JC (Oct 8, 2009)

Newflvr said:


> This is the start of the new T room, more coming all the time. Thanks for taking a look. Kevin


Holy Cow! That is a nice room.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW *NEWFLVR* You really invested a lot of money in those ExoTerras. That is one serious T room! Thanks for sharing. looking foward to more pictures!!!

In the sling vials portion of the pic, you have them in a shallow pan. Is that filled with water?


----------



## squamata99 (Oct 8, 2009)

....:clap: .... .... ....:8o


----------



## Royal_T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice collection NEWFLVR...  your room is impressive (clean and organized).  I'm back to FL soon and I plan to dedicate my Florida room to my T's and chameleons.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvQS1Hz0wMk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvQS1Hz0wMk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newflvr (Oct 8, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> WOW *NEWFLVR* You really invested a lot of money in those ExoTerras. That is one serious T room! Thanks for sharing. looking foward to more pictures!!!
> 
> In the sling vials portion of the pic, you have them in a shallow pan. Is that filled with water?


No water in the pans (cookie sheets). I use these to make moving groups for feeding-watering easier.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Oct 8, 2009)

Newflvr said:


> ...This is the start of the new T room, more coming all the time. Thanks for taking a look. Kevin...


Dear god...it's...beautiful...! :worship:


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 8, 2009)

Newflvr - You gotta start your own picture thread.  You've got a pro T room over there.


----------



## myles756 (Oct 8, 2009)

*hey*

i highly agree he has a pro T room i will be posting my T room photos tonite including my grammastola rosea tonite she is so beautiful i recently put her in a more humid home and i still have all the junk for her larger cage which i will put a seperator in and put a b. smithi on one side and a obt on the other it is a 20 or 25 gal.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 9, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> I am trying to make a small T room in my garage. Its going to be small but wanted it to look nice. Probably build a wall or 2.
> 
> Lets see your tarantula rooms. I want some great ideas.


ok come on over lol


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 10, 2009)

This is in progess because it's also my computer room, I will eventually replace my fish tank with a divided terrarium.  My husband finally gave in and said the max I could have was 25!!!  YEAH


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## WARPIG (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet set-up Bio!!!

PIG-


----------



## codykrr (Oct 10, 2009)

hey wayne are those the units from lowes/home depot?  i thought about getting some for my room eventually.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 10, 2009)

well excuses the mess...i havent had time to organize it as much as i have wanted to lately. but this is my room.  nothing fancy...yet

View attachment 80994


View attachment 80995


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*I don't have enough for a room yet *sigh* But I do have a shelf! 







Sorry the picture is weird coloured... the shelves are built into a nook in the wall and the light doesn't get to it real well *


----------



## codykrr (Oct 10, 2009)

i sure hope those are not Ts on the top shelf farthest to the left...if so you need to get them properly setup!!! asap


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*Top shelf, farthest to the left... "those"? There is only one container on the top left, the hexagonal one where all you can see is dirt. What's the problem with it? *


----------



## codykrr (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry i ment the ones in the middle...particularly what seems to be a G. rosea with no dirt and a extremly small enclosure


----------



## night4now (Oct 10, 2009)

codykrr said:


> sorry i ment the ones in the middle...particularly what seems to be a G. rosea with no dirt and a extremly small enclosure


I thought those were molts? Maybe I am special though... 
What I wanna know is where Biomarine2000 got those cool kk sized acrylic boxes? I cant seem to find any that big


----------



## codykrr (Oct 10, 2009)

ha..now that you mention it..probly.


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*Oh Cody... I DO hope you're joking lol 

ETA: Speaking of... I realized I completely forgot my G. rosea in the picture  Poor old girl! She's on the VERY bottom, which is the top of the cabinets below it all and where I do all the feeding, etc.*


----------



## The Dude (Oct 11, 2009)

night4now said:


> I thought those were molts? Maybe I am special though...
> What I wanna know is where Biomarine2000 got those cool kk sized acrylic boxes? I cant seem to find any that big


Gets them from the container store. They're acrylic shoe boxes. Gonna pick some up once I get some more Ts that are big enough to go in them.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Oct 11, 2009)

This was 9 months ago, it's bigger, better but messier now. I've some lizards in there as well now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Dude (Oct 11, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> This was 9 months ago, it's bigger, better but messier now. I've some lizards in there as well now.


The black shelf-thing with the lights is awesome looking, did you make it?


----------



## JonnyisaGO! (Oct 11, 2009)

Yo biomarine2000. That's a real nice set up you got there, and I'mma let you finish, BUT...Newflvr had one of the best T rooms of all time. OF ALL TIME!!!

sorry guys someone had to do it


----------



## The Dude (Oct 11, 2009)

JonnyisaGO! said:


> Yo biomarine2000. That's a real nice set up you got there, and I'mma let you finish, BUT...Newflvr had one of the best T rooms of all time. OF ALL TIME!!!
> 
> sorry guys someone had to do it


Would totally ruin the hobby for me if he actually was in it.


----------



## JonnyisaGO! (Oct 11, 2009)

The Dude said:


> Would totally ruin the hobby for me if he actually was in it.


I wouldn't mind seeing what it would be like with him for a week or so. He would say and do all kind of funny and crazy shennanigans for us to talk about and make fun of.

Yo, L parahybana. I know you're reaching those 10 inches, and I'mma let you finish, BUT...T blondi will always be THEE BIGGEST tarantula of all time. OF ALL TIME!!!

Yo, OBT. I know you're pretty crazy and all, and I'mma let you finish throwin' up that threat display, BUT...C sericeus is the MEANEST, SCARIEST, MOST BAD*** TARANTULA of all time. OF! ALL! TIME!


----------



## codykrr (Oct 11, 2009)

sooo..whats with the kanye west act man?


----------



## ghordy (Oct 11, 2009)

codykrr said:


> sooo..whats with the kanye west act man?


LOL


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> This was 9 months ago, it's bigger, better but messier now. I've some lizards in there as well now.


Really nice. Those are the ones I was looking into from IKEA. I have the cubicle one but in white and have my 4 most precious t's in the house. I want to buy the black/brown one for my T room in the garage. They also sell little drawer accesories to make one of those cubicles into two drawers. That would be cool for my T tools.
I like the little feets on the smaller one and thats a great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## codykrr (Oct 11, 2009)

i just want to know where we can get those tanks here in the u.s.!?  seems all the people over seas have the best looking tanks made specifically for the purpose of T keeping.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

codykrr said:


> i just want to know where we can get those tanks here in the u.s.!?  seems all the people over seas have the best looking tanks made specifically for the purpose of T keeping.


I totally agree! I would love those enclosures!


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2009)

*Tell me those tanks on the black shelves don't have little sliding doors...! How friggin awesome!

One day, one day... *dreams of entire house full of Ts everywhere* *


----------



## codykrr (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah they have sliding doors...seems to be a european standard in tanks...alot of people from germant, hungary, and swedan seem to have those tanks.  i want about 50 of them!


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 11, 2009)

those kinda tanks are fairly standard over here ... am ordering myself some very soon


----------



## codykrr (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah rub it in.... 

so welsh howmuch do those cost over there..i was aware that those are pretty much the standard euro tanks..and ive seen a few americans build them but not quite as good looking.  so say i acually wanted to buy some from europe how much are they and where could i get them.


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 11, 2009)

codykrr said:


> yeah rub it in....
> 
> so welsh howmuch do those cost over there..i was aware that those are pretty much the standard euro tanks..and ive seen a few americans build them but not quite as good looking.  so say i acually wanted to buy some from europe how much are they and where could i get them.



depends on where you shop but in the region of £25-£50 depending on tank size and the store you purchase from .... (I dont know what the conversion to dollars is)


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 11, 2009)

you can get them from thespidershop, dragon reptiles, talbot reptiles.... a whole load of other smaller pet stores that arent on the web n no doubt you could probably get them from virginia cheeseman too ... I saw a few at a "car boot sale" today going for £25 each inc exo-terra's but didnt have the cash on me today to buy any .... gutted


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> depends on where you shop but in the region of £25-£50 depending on tank size and the store you purchase from .... (I dont know what the conversion to dollars is)


If thats Euros (I don't know the sign) than when converted to $$$ its $37-$74. (According to the 25-50 euros stated) Do they sell them on Ebay That would be the easiest place to get them. What are they called?


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont know what they are called on ebay as i dont do ebay lol ... but i should imagine they would be listed under exo-terranium, tanks, invertebrate tanks, lizard tanks... best thing i think is to search for "pet tanks" ... maybe even try tarantula tanks ... you never know but I am not an Ebay_er tbh lol


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> Sweet set-up Bio!!!
> 
> PIG-


Thanks Pig.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

codykrr said:


> hey wayne are those the units from lowes/home depot?  i thought about getting some for my room eventually.


Actually I got them from the container store.  Pretty much everything I buy for my t's comes from there.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

night4now said:


> I thought those were molts? Maybe I am special though...
> What I wanna know is where Biomarine2000 got those cool kk sized acrylic boxes? I cant seem to find any that big


They are shoe boxes sold at the container store.


----------



## Anthony Straus (Oct 11, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> If thats Euros (I don't know the sign) than when converted to $$$ its $37-$74. (According to the 25-50 euros stated) Do they sell them on Ebay That would be the easiest place to get them. What are they called?


That symbol is for pounds, not euros. The pound is a little higher than the euro.


----------

